# [SOLVED] nVidia problem

## animusdius

Hi All,

I am trying to install nvidia drivers following this guide and it installs.

But my xorg.conf is empty and when I switch opengl to nvidia and run 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

, I get:

```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

Please help!Last edited by animusdius on Fri Oct 09, 2009 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrbecke

Did the module load correctly?

```
modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia

dmesg | tail
```

Is your user added to the video group?

```
groups <your username>
```

Are the device permissions correct?

```
ls -l /dev/nvidia*
```

Check if Xorg uses your nvidia driver:

```
grep -i nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Do as glxinfo told you:

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

This should give you some hints where your setup fails.

----------

## krinn

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But my xorg.conf is empty

 

Where did you see that xorg.conf should be empty ? Section 3.11 show you must switch nv to nvidia in xorg.conf

I think you could use nvidia-xconfig if you need one generated auto to work on it.

X -configure will also build one if you don't own nvidia-xconfig

----------

## animusdius

 *chrbecke wrote:*   

> Did the module load correctly?
> 
> ```
> modprobe -r nvidia
> 
> ...

 

Thanks!

Here is my output:

dmesg | tail

```

[11038.103514] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:12:11 PDT 2009

```

My permissions are correct.

ls -l /dev/nvidia*

```
ls: cannot access /dev/nvidia*: No such file or directory
```

grep -i  nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0429:1028:01fe nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M at 01@00:00:0

```

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo[/b]

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_NV_present_video, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

64 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xda 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdb 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdc 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdd 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xde 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdf 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe4 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xea 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf0 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf1 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf2 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf6 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf8 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf9 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfa 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfb 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfc 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfd 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfe 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xff 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x42 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

128 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x43  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x44  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x45  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x46  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x47  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x48  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x49  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4a  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4b  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4c  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4d  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4e  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x4f  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x51  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x53  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x54  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x55  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x56  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x57  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x59  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x5f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x61  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x63  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 dc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 dc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  8  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbb  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbd  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Now, something is obviously wrong, I wish I knew how to fix it!

----------

## chrbecke

You are missing the nvidia devices in /dev. Not sure if they are really needed, but it won't hurt to make sure they are there.

Please look for a file called nvidia or nvidia.conf in /etc/modprobe.d and /etc/modules.d and post the contents of those files.

If they don't exist, do the following:

find out the gid of your video group: 

```
getent group video
```

(On my system, the output is "video:x:27:root,[...]", so the gid is 27. This will probably be a different number on your system.)

and save the following in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf:

```
alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=<gid of your video group> NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles=1
```

Then, do 

```
update-modules

modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia
```

and check if the files in /dev are created and have the correct permissions (crw-crw----, root video).

Then try again to start X and see if the nvidia module is loaded. The Xorg.0.log from your previous post shows that xorg's "nv" driver is used instead of the binary "nvidia" driver from nvidia. Maybe this is because you are missing the device files in /dev and will be fixed by the above. If not, you will have to create a xorg.conf, configuring X explicitly to use the "nvidia" driver.

----------

## animusdius

 *chrbecke wrote:*   

> You are missing the nvidia devices in /dev. Not sure if they are really needed, but it won't hurt to make sure they are there.
> 
> Please look for a file called nvidia or nvidia.conf in /etc/modprobe.d and /etc/modules.d and post the contents of those files.
> 
> If they don't exist, do the following:
> ...

 

/etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf was there and the contents were corresponding to what you provided. /etc/modules.d/nvidia.conf wasn't there so I copied the one from /etc/modprobe.d

/dev did not get the nvidia, there's only nvram - I don't know if this is relevant.

here is the output from log

```
(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0429:1028:01fe nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:42:34 PDT 2009

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M at 01@00:00:0

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

```

Also, I don't have /etc/init.d/gdm - is it OK?

Thank you for your help!

----------

## chrbecke

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> /dev did not get the nvidia, there's only nvram - I don't know if this is relevant.

 

Hmm, strange. It should be created. Please post your 

```
emerge --info
```

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> here is the output from log
> 
> ```
> (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0429:1028:01fe nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
> 
> ...

 

Please post the output of 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> Also, I don't have /etc/init.d/gdm - is it OK?

 

There's no such thing as /etc/init.d/gdm - it will be called /etc/init.d/xdm, regardless which X login manager you use (xdm, gdm, kdm, ...). You can do without any graphical login manager - without it, you'll have to log in on a terminal and use 

```
startx
```

 to start your X session.

----------

## animusdius

 *chrbecke wrote:*   

>  *animusdius wrote:*   /dev did not get the nvidia, there's only nvram - I don't know if this is relevant. 
> 
> Hmm, strange. It should be created. Please post your 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7500_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Oct 2009 21:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="ru en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa applet avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode epiphany evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fuse gdbm gedit gif gnome gnome-keyring gnomecd gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jadetex java java6 jpeg ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

I just noticed I have so many video cards listed, do I really need them all?

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Thanks for clarifying about the xdm - I used startx when I was configuring the gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## chrbecke

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> I just noticed I have so many video cards listed, do I really need them all?

 

No.  :Smile:  That's why I asked for your emerge --info. Add the following to your /etc/make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

 and do

```
emerge -auvD --reinstall changed-use world
```

 followed by 

```
emerge -a --depclean
```

 to get rid of the unneeded ones (have a close look at the package lists, especially the one of the --depclean run - in case emerge wants to remove any packages you want to keep/are uncertain if removing them might break your system - if in doubt, come back and ask).

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> emerge -pv xorg-server
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" 0 kB
> ...

 

Oh, did I say xorg-server? Should've been xorg-drivers... Nevermind, your emerge --info was already conclusive.

 *animusdius wrote:*   

> Thanks for clarifying about the xdm - I used startx when I was configuring the gnome 

 

You're welcome! You can switch to using gdm anytime - just emerge it.

----------

## animusdius

 *chrbecke wrote:*   

>  *animusdius wrote:*   I just noticed I have so many video cards listed, do I really need them all? 
> 
> No.  That's why I asked for your emerge --info. Add the following to your /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yipee!!

So, I did what you told me and the first time the xorg didn't recognise the card and couldn't find any generic previous drivers (neither intel, nw or any other specific drivers as they had been deleted). I emerged xorg-drivers, manually created xorg.conf with the following:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nVidia quadro 140m"

    Driver "nvidia"

EndSection

```

made sure the modules are loaded properly and that they exist in autoload, rebooted the box and voila!

Here is my xorg log

```

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia quadro 140M"

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0429:1028:01fe nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:42:34 PDT 2009

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Tue May 12 12:18:36 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU Quadro NVS 140M (G86) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.47.00.01

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on Quadro NVS 140M at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Seiko (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (129, 126); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

```

Now everything is so smooth! Without proper drivers even scrolling in firefox or epiphany is painful! I am onto an odyssey for compiz!

Thank you very much! And I thank all of the people who tried to help!

----------

